# Help for another Tractor friend lift arm



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

If anyone on the "TRACTOR-FORUM" has or knows anyone that might have for a" CRAFTSMAM GT-5000 "the rear "LIFT ARM ASSEMBLY"?
I have a friend in LAKEVIEW, OR and is trying to find a good used or new one . I told him there are a few ( and myself ) on the forum that has done some mod work on their tractors and that someone might have the old one that they would like to sale ? Thank you for any Help.:tractorsm


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Sam, do you know which part number of sleeve hitch he has? I'm not certain mine would fit. Mine is the newest sleeve hitch (I assume) since I just bought it this spring.

I'm sort of torn whether I want to part with it. I love the linear actuator, and can't imagine going back to that heavy lever (real hard on the back). But if I ever sell my tractor, I may wish to keep my actuator and re-install the manual arm. Not to mention getting it from Ottawa, Canada to Oregon would cost probably about as much in shipping and cross border fees as it would to set your friend up with an actuator.

Let me know.

SnowMower


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*WHAT PART NUMBER*

Howdy "SNOWMOWER" One question first, HOW DO YOU MOW SNOW?
 :dazed: 

The friend I am trying to help out , has the same type and year of tractor that I have { SEARS/CRAFTSMAN GT-5000 6 speed trans.}
He does have the old type "ACTUATOR" for the gear drive tractor and the Model No. # 917-242450.The part that he is looking for is from the " SLEEVE HITCH" Model No # 757-25241.( the part that he is looking for is part number #H-766-10 LIFT ARM ASSEMBLY. What he is doing is trying to hook up a rear ACTUATOR for rear use like I have done to mine. ( I will post some pictures soon)He said if anyone has all the brackets he would take them also. Here below is from the owners manual from Sears for this unit,
SLEEVE HITCH....# 757.25241
NEEDS PART #H-766-10 " Lift arm Assembly."
NEEDS PART # H-525-10 " PIVOT BRACKET ( 2 )"
All of the rest I told him I can try and help him out with. Hope this has helped you out.


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

the hitch I have 

This is the hitch I have. If anyone can help me get into the parts list, I can list what I have pulled off of the tractor.

12 o'clock, 12 o'clock ... damn high tech.

SnowMower


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*Sleeve hitch*

Snowmower, I just spoke to the guy and he asked me to tell you that he would take the unit if it is number # 24535. Just send me a PM or send me a message to ( [email protected]) He wants to know if the arm comes with it, and what is your price total? SAM SAMSRAM


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

How about an even tade for 1 of them cool sleeve hitch ball things you made? And he takes care of the shipping.

Heading out, back on Tuesday. Flip me an email if you like. 

[email protected]
SnowMower


----------

